# Welcome



## ZECH (Aug 10, 2004)

Robert, Mudge and Myself hope you enjoy this new forum. This was created for further knowledge on making conversions of powders and transdermals. Please keep all post and comments related to the topic or thread. As usual, we are here to help! We hope this forum will grow and be a big asset to you!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 10, 2004)

If you have any good info, recipes, instructions, etc. please feel free to start a thread in here for others.


----------



## Arnold (May 16, 2005)

now that pro-hormones and pro-steroids are illegal lets get this forum going!


----------

